# Right or left side?



## pwillow (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi, I just have a quick question...
I have a 13wk old pup that I plan on doing schutzhund with.
Right now I am focusing on being fun to her and building a bond.

I am wondering if there are any other activities you have found to be good for imprinting at this age.

Specifically, my question relates to when I walk my puppy.
*Should I always make her walk on one side?*
And should the side be right or left?

I am thinking along the lines of if they are required to be on a certain side of you when heeling.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

A heel is always on the left side of you. This is where I would start. 

If you ever want to do something like agility, where the dog needs ot be on both sides, you should practice on both sides because it will be a lot harder to get them going on that side as an adult.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Going for a walk and formal heeling are two completely different things with different expectations on the dog that should be taught and practiced separately. For competition, be it SchH or anything else, the dog must be on the left (unless the handler has some sort of handicap that necessitates working the dog on the right). For going for a walk it doesn't matter.


----------

